# FMC example solve game (lol)



## V Achyuthan (Nov 26, 2021)

R' U' F D2 F' D' R2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' U2 R2 D2 F' U2 B' L D2 R2 B2 R' U' F
U2 B2 L B' // EO
L' D R2 U2 F2 U' L2 D U2 L // DR
U' R2 U' L2 U2 D' L2 F2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 // Finish
28 moves

Next : R' U' F D' F2 U2 L' U2 R' B2 R U2 L2 D2 R' D' R2 B L' D R2 D' B2 D' R' U' F


----------

